# Best 25hp outboard?



## SilentSlayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Need opinions for best 25hp outboard for River boat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yamaha


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I also think yamaha is hard to beat. My brother runs a 25 johnson and he has had good luck with it. Good luck


----------



## edavis (Jun 24, 2009)

I have an '05 Yamaha 25hp 4 stroke on my 1454 weldcraft. i use it on the brazos and love it. the only thing is that it is heavy. i takes a lot of back strength to lift(trim) it up from the drivers seat. i hope i never have to take it off and carry it down the bank to get the boat in if a vehicle cant do it.


----------



## Drew1624 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yamaha 4 stroke, hands down. I love mine


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I love my 08 Honda 4 stroke. Next one will be a Honda. Runs way more efficient than my buddys yammys


Cody C


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I will put my vote in for Johnson - had a 50, still have a 150 and a 25.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Yamaha 4 stroke.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Bet you did not expect this answer. 
We used them on all of our RIB dive support boats working in Java and South China sea. Safe fuel , clean running and strong as an ox.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/124178189/Yanmar_D36.html
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/105290496/NEW_Yanmar_D36_and_D27_diesel.html


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

OK, I'll bite... 25 hp Mercury... Bought it used off a salvage wrecked boat, and it is very dependable. I've had to do a few small things, but nothing expensive. 4 years use.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I only had Scott Attwater, Elgins or Johnsons when I fished river. Today I'd certainly consider the weight if you have to carry up/down bank and a 2 cycle maybe lighter, (you will get older) Very little inexpensive maintainance required on 2's and they've been around a long time and proven themselves regardless of brand name.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I would have to say Mercury. A guy on our duck lease leaves his boat out in the marsh year round and never even goes down there during the summer, just uses it during duck season. Every year we get down there and fill the tank with new gas if it fires right up. This past season on opening day there must have been a real high tide and it was about 3' on the bank with grass growing in it and the motor still fired up. Very reliable


----------



## wigglyworm (Jan 13, 2012)

yamaha always


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I have a 97' 25 Yamaha 2 stroke that has been flawless in every aspect. Never done a thing to it except a set of spark plugs every now and then. No telling how many hours. I don't care about speed or gas mileage on a small motor. I want dependability. I fish some remote areas on the Trinity river and want to be sure to get back for supper time!


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a Yamaha 07 25hp 2 stroke. Its on my 13' whaler, 5-7mpg starts on second pull after choke pull. BMF Yamaha Rocks!!!! o ya only weighs 107 pounds!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have a 10 year old Yamaha 2 stroke that has been perfect. It weighs 111 pounds. Many tried to talk me into a 4 stroke at the time but I wanted the 2 stroke because it was lighter. I am still delighted with my decision. I checked specs on the big 3 because of your question.

Yamaha 25 4 stroke 168 pounds!
Mercury 25 4 stroke 157 pounds! 
Evinrude 25 E-Tec (2 stroke) 146 pounds!

These weights shocked me. If I had to buy a new engine for my john, I might step down to a 20 hp 4 stroke Yamaha because it is much lighter at 111 pounds.

Weight is not everything of course. Actually dependability is, like GSMAN stated. In fact I use mine the same way he does his. But the weight difference is about the same as a full 6 gallon tank.

I think with proper maintenance, any would last you a long time and be very dependable. Since Mercury gave up on the Chrysler/Force thing, I don't think there is a bad engine being made.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Ran a merc forever in the marshes of south Louisiana and abused those poor motors. Ran them for a ways knowing ge water pump was clogged but couldn't stop if we wanted to get home, sunk them, ran them on long runs at wot and idled on an off all day. And as much as love hem, the best thing of all was 1 handed gear shift. I vote merc for that 1 reason.


----------



## Kolltrain (Mar 15, 2011)

My vote goes to Yamaha. I've run Johnson, Evinrude, and Mercury in the past. But I have to say the Yammy has been the best.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My vote goes to Evinrude, and here's my breakdown. I run a 14 ft Duracraft, first motor i had was a 20 Johnson, ran great, too bad it turned out to be stolen and the State of Tx seized control. Next up a brand new '02 25 Mercury, wow, ran like a spotted ape, now the downside, prop shafts are too small of diameter, bend way too easy, finally had enough, bought a new '08 Yamaha. To say i was dissappointed would be an understatement, lost 5mph and had to have 2 carb jobs in 2 years, and never would idle right, sold it a couple of years ago and bought a '98 30 Evinrude. Now this is the best small outboard i have ever been around, all it does is run, old gas, 6 mths off, just choke it and it purrs. The new motors are just finicky, if you buy one just baby the fuel and you'll be ok.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Yamaha 4 stroke! I will no longer accept any substitute.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I ran a 1987 johnson 25 hp for several years on a john boat.It lasted 14 good years before the lower unit finally came apart. Runnin the trinity river over a log or 2 and a refridgerator did not help but the bad part was runnin the river above stubblefield lake area all the way to cotton road. Goin over trees and log jams was tough on that motor. I don't know if the newer motors could take that abuse but I think they are all good motors.

Matt


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

well I would recommend 1953 elgin or maybe a scott atwater, but the yamaha is probaly better!


----------

